# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Rabbit's Foot Fern Problems

## ThatGuyWithTheFace

I have rabbit's foot fern growing in my vivarium and it doesn't look too healthy. I think it's getting too much direct light, but I need a second opinion. Some of the leaves are turning yellow.

----------


## Amy

What kind of light do you have on it?  Is it planted in plain coco fiber?

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> What kind of light do you have on it?  Is it planted in plain coco fiber?


I have two T8 bulbs. It's planted on coco fiber and mulch. Under the coco fiber, there is organic soil, but I'm unsure if the roots reach that. There's crypress mulch and sphagnum moss mixed into the coco fiber. I think it's the light because the high light plants and doing perfectly fine.

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

Here's the light.

----------


## bill

Doubtful that it is the lights. I grow ferns under t5ho and LED lighting. Yellowing leaves most likely are from a nutrient deficiency. How long has the plant been in the tank and what is the humidity level. It is quite possible it is acclimating to it's new environment. But normally the fronds would rot and die off if that were the case. I would still lean towards a nutrient deficiency. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> Doubtful that it is the lights. I grow ferns under t5ho and LED lighting. Yellowing leaves most likely are from a nutrient deficiency. How long has the plant been in the tank and what is the humidity level. It is quite possible it is acclimating to it's new environment. But normally the fronds would rot and die off if that were the case. I would still lean towards a nutrient deficiency. 
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


It's been in there two weeks. The humidity is usually above 60. Any tips for the nutrient problem? I planted it deep to ensure it has access to the potting soil. It's kind of difficult to keep the "rabbit's feet" above the dirt.

----------


## LeviRH

> It's been in there two weeks. The humidity is usually above 60. Any tips for the nutrient problem? I planted it deep to ensure it has access to the potting soil. It's kind of difficult to keep the "rabbit's feet" above the dirt.


Diluted fish emulsion.  Stinks horribly, but wonderful fertilizer.  It'll fix you, if it's a nutrient issue.  Most ferns have shallow roots, so be sure to make sure they're in the soil, but  with the Rabbit's Foot, keep the rhizomes (feet) above the soil and exposed.

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

I moved the fern to a spot where it is touching the potting soil. I have another question for Amy, Bill, and Levi. Do any of you know of any plants that would produce blue flowers or any blue-ish plants? I want color, but would rather stay with cooler colors rather than warmer colors. I posted a photo of how it currently looks, I'd like to replace the purple Gynura aurantiaca. I want a more subtle approach. I'm considering an African Violet, but they are usually purple. Also, to Bill, I added screenshots I took from your Solitude tank. I love those two plants, and would love to know what they are.

[

----------


## LeviRH

The only other thing I can think of off the top of my head is dwarf plumbago.  A bit skeptical of how it would perform, but it's a good larger ground cover.  I mean, it's a great plant for outdoors, and I've used it with wonderful results in many landscapes.  Gets about 6-12" tall and wide, with small kind of pale blue flowers.  Worth a shot, I might even give it a try.

Possibly a dwarf lisianthus, also.  Never had good luck with it, ever.  Don't know why.  6-8" tall and a bit wider.  Never seen a true blue, either.

African violets would probably be your best bet.  Blue can be hard to find, but you really can't go wrong with them.  I've seen pretty much every color and combination of colors you can think of, aside from green.

----------


## bill

violets would probably be your best bet. I often see blue ones when strolling through Home Depot. Either that or another gesneriad, like a Sinningia. S. Muscicola, in all it's numerous cultivars will grow and bloom almost anywhere, but it is a micro mini, so it's not going to take up much room. I grow about 6 of them in Solitide. 

The two plants in question. The first is cryptocoryne griffithi and the second is begonia 'tarapoto'. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

Thank you both so much. Really needed the help. I've never had a green thumb. Lol I hope the AV does well and you guys won't have to hear about it.

----------


## Nanoosh

Hello,
Please help! 
I recently purchased a great looking Rabbits Foot Fern. I took it home and hung it in front of a window that gives it indirect sunlight. It was thriving until after about 2 weeks and I watered it lightly. I followed the directions on how to give nutrients (half strength diluted) and all of a sudden over the last 2 weeks it has yellowed, wilted and the prawns are falling off. There Is also new growth but it looks wilted and sparse. I really love this plant and want it to thrive again. Please please help





I have no idea why these pics are sideways.. the last pick shows some of the new growth.
I also forgot to mention that the nutrient I used is this:

----------

